# Bushel vs gallon vs lb????...



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

O.k. I can't find this anywhere on the net but I buy corn from a local guy and he is selling me one five gallon pail as one bushel. When I first started buying from him I think he sold me two or three five gallon buckets as one bushel but now it's one five gallon bucket that is considered a bushel. I don't want to make a big fuss over it, I buy my hay from him too and I'm happy with his quality of hay and that he is so close but if I'm being taken on the corn I can just buy it from the F&F and continue to buy my hay from him. What do you think? How many gallons or how may lbs to a bushel. I know it's not an exact science because I'm comparing a volume to a lb but does anyone have any experience with this. I've never been a math person to begin with and this is awfully close to a word problem (my nightmare from grade school!). 

Olivia67


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

A bushel is 8 gallons of corn. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bushel
A bushel of shell corn is usually 56 pounds: http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/units/scales/bushels.html


----------



## nappint (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm terrible with math and everything related to it but I found this converter online - I don't know how accurate it is...but it says that one dry bushel=8 gallons :shrug:

Here's the link: http://www.hoptechno.com/nightcrew/sante7000/convert.cfm


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Olivia67 said:


> I know it's not an exact science because I'm comparing a volume to a lb .
> Olivia67


Nope both are measures of volume.
.
.
.When we take a few thousand bushels of grain across the scale to the elevater one of the tests they run is "Test Weight" They take a sample of the grain and very carefully weigh a known volune then pay us for so many bushels based on that weight .


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

next time tell him you was told a bushel of corn weighed 56 pounds or 8 gallons if he is a honest man he will make it right with you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

A five gallon bucket full of dent corn will weigh roughly thirty five pounds. As others have noted a bushel of that same corn will weigh about fifty six pounds.

If he's selling you that corn at the going bulk rate you may still be doing OK relative to what buying it in a fifty pound sack from the store is going to cost you.

.....Alan.


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

Olivia your original post does not say how long you have been buying the corn from the neighbor but it could be possible that when you started buying corn was $3/bu and now has double to $6/bu and for the same amount of money you only get 1/2 the amount you started buying originally. Just a thought I sure there is a logical answer when you find out please post so we can find out how it was resolved.-JLP


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

56 pounds of dry shelled corn is a bushel. 56 pounds of shelled corn will not fill a bushel basket. 70 pounds of dry ear corn should fill a bushel basket. 70 pounds of dry ear corn should have 56 pounds of shelled corn on it. The way to tell if you are being cheated, is to weigh the corn and see how many pounds you are getting. If he is selling it to you for less than $5 a bucketfull you aren't getting cheated very much.
WHAT is he charging you???


----------



## ozark mike (Apr 20, 2008)

I was a grain-buyer for eight years at a local co-op in minnesota..uncle will is right on the 56 shelled and 70 on ear corn...regardless of whether or not it fills a bu. container it goes by weight...what will make the amount look different is test weight and moisture..test weight will change with moisture......high moisture = less corn..but the bu is still 56 lbs..mike


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I figure a five gallon bucket normally filled (a few inches below the top) as basically a half bushel, If one is doing quick figuring, but the normal way is by weighing it today, 
a volume bushel is 1 and 1/4 cubit foot by volume, but the volume method is not normally used in to days commerce, unless your measuring a bin or granary or pile and trying to get an estimate of the volume that is there, and then normally there are weight factors that goes into the final calculation of the bushels that are estimated there to sell or work with.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

a good chart of most any type of grain or grass by the bushel
http://extension.missouri.edu/xplor/agguides/crops/g04020.htm


this one has a chart adjusted for moisture (the one with a line under it is the normal accepted standard one)
http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ageng/machine/ae945w.htm

here is some information and history of the bushel
http://ohioline.osu.edu/agf-fact/0503.html


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You must understand that the 5 gal. bucket is a volume and different products weigh different amounts for the volume involved. 5 gal. of lead shot will weigh much more than 5 gal. of chicken feathers. A bushel is 8 gal. as others have stated so the 5 gal. bucket will hold about 5/8th's of a bushel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

56lbs divided by 8gals equals 7lbs to the gallon. Multiply by five and you get 35lbs to the five gallon bucket for dent corn. Popcorn is slightly heavier.

.....Alan.


----------

